# ترنيمة رغم كل الجراح (رائعة جدا) و ترنيمة لو يوم حسيت بانى



## مايكل منير حبيب (13 يوليو 2007)

ترنيمة رغم كل الجراح أكثر من رائعة 

ترنيمة (لو يوم حسيت بانى) لفريق القلب المرنم بتيجى على قناة أغابى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2609792/1a505bdd/sharing.html

اذكرونى فى صلاتكم


----------



## Tabitha (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة رغم كل الجراح (رائعة جدا) و ترنيمة لو يوم حسيت بانى*

*جميلة جداً ,,

شكرا مايكل!.*


----------



## ginajoojoo (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة رغم كل الجراح (رائعة جدا) و ترنيمة لو يوم حسيت بانى*

جميلة اوى اوى ترنيمة رغم كل الجراح
وباقى الترانيم كمان
وبعد اذنك هاكتب اسماء باقى الترانيم اللى انت رافعها على اللينك عشان لو حد من الاعضاء عايز حاجة منهم

+عالى لفوق
+بظهورك
+جاى وبسلم قلبى ياربى
+لو يوم حسيت بانى
+رغم كل الجراح

بس ياريت تعرفنا مين اللى بيرنم الترانيم دى
وخصوصا ترنيمة رغم كل الجراح
ميرسى يا مايكل وربنا يعوضك​


----------



## بنت الراعى (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة رغم كل الجراح (رائعة جدا) و ترنيمة لو يوم حسيت بانى*

حلويييييييييين اوووووووووووووووووى


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة رغم كل الجراح (رائعة جدا) و ترنيمة لو يوم حسيت بانى*

شكرا يا جماعة على ردودكم الجميلة
أنا للأسف مش عارف ترنيمة رغم كل الجراح مين اللى بيرنمها أو من أى شريط


----------



## sunny man (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة رغم كل الجراح (رائعة جدا) و ترنيمة لو يوم حسيت بانى*

شكرا ترانيم جميلة جدا


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة رغم كل الجراح (رائعة جدا) و ترنيمة لو يوم حسيت بانى*

شكرا لمرورك يا sunny man


----------



## the servant (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة رغم كل الجراح (رائعة جدا) و ترنيمة لو يوم حسيت بانى*

شكرا اخي العزيز مايكل علي الترانيم الرائعة دي ربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## anton_2012 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة رغم كل الجراح (رائعة جدا) و ترنيمة لو يوم حسيت بانى*

اسم المرنم بتاع ترنيمه رغم كل الجراح باين فريق اسمه امجاد


----------



## liuto (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة رغم كل الجراح (رائعة جدا) و ترنيمة لو يوم حسيت بانى*

شكرا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## فرعون مصر (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة رغم كل الجراح (رائعة جدا) و ترنيمة لو يوم حسيت بانى*

شكر مايكل على الترنيمة اللى محملتهاش 

مع تحياتى


----------

